# Grafik Problem - PCF-Fehler in WoW und anderen Games



## dIch (14. November 2008)

Hallo,

mein Device Manager zeigt "ATI T2000 Unified AVStream Driver" mit einen gelben Ausrufezeichen (Problem).
Ich habe schon versucht den neusten Treiber raufzuhauen.
Doch er zeigt beim Neustart immer noch ein Ausrufezeichen.

Wenn ich Spiel starte laggt es meist schon am Startbildschirm.
Mein World of Warcraft zeigte auch mal folgendes:
http://www1.picfront.org/picture/f1cL8r29q/img/Fu_ATI.png

Mein Computer:



> Computer:
> Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
> Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180
> ...



Sonstiges:

Folgende Treiber sind ebenfalls nicht auf den neusten Stand

Realtek AC'97 Audio Driver
Logitech setpoint Driver
Via Hyperion Pro Driver Package
Via PCI to USB Universal Host Controller Driver
Via PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller Driver

Pc habe ich bereits einmal Formatiert. Im Device Manager ist ein gelbes Fragezeichen und ein unbekanntes Video Gerät steht dort mit gelben Ausrufezeichen.
Treiber SIND aktuell. Ich glaube nur... mir fehlt einer...


----------



## Wagga (14. November 2008)

Hast du zufällig eine TV-Karte im PC.

Besonders diese melden sich bevor der Treiber nicht installiert ist sich beim Gerätemanager als Unbekanntes Videogerät an.
Lade mal von deinem Grafikkartenhersteller, Mainboardhersteller,Soundkartenhersteller u.s.w.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## dIch (14. November 2008)

Lassen sich nicht aktuellisieren. Wenn ich den neusten drauf habe wird in meinen "Driver Magician" angezeigt das der Treiber veraltet ist.


----------



## Wagga (14. November 2008)

Mal alle vorher deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, oder geht gar kein einziger Treiber?
Geachtet das es auch der richtige ist für Windows (Deine Version) sowie die richtige Bitumgebung entweder 32 bzw. 64 bit.


----------



## dIch (14. November 2008)

Ich hab den Pc 2mal formatiert und immer wieder alle richtigen Treiber installiert.
Wie gesagt ich nutze "Driver Magician" und der zeigt mir die richtigen an.
Die Grafikkarte ist aber nicht kaputt, denn mit SP1 liefen ja einige Spiele flüssig auser WoW, da stürzte der ganze PC nach dem Ladebildschirm ab.


----------



## Ogil (14. November 2008)

Wenn Du den neuesten Treiber hast und der "Driver Magican" zeigt an, dass dieser veraltet ist, wuerde ich mich fragen, ob dieser sinnvolle Einschaetzungen abgibt. Ist dieser "Driver Magican" denn auf dem neuesten Stand? Letztlich kann der ja auch nur auf die neuesten veroeffentlichten Treiber zugreifen - und wenn er den neuesten z.B. nicht kennt (also neuester != bekannter Treiber) zeigt er eventuell an, dass dieser "neueste" veraltet ist (weil er grossspurig davon ausgeht alle zu kennen).

Was sind denn die einzelnen Treiberversionen?


----------



## dIch (15. November 2008)

Das Problem kenne ich jetzt. Mein AGP Treiber ist veraltet... Doch ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich einen neuen Laden kann. Kann mir jemand da helfen? Daten zur Hardware stehen oben.


----------



## Azuriel (17. November 2008)

heißt glaub via 4in1 treiber oder so .. damit sollten sich all deine probleme lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nämlich unter anderem der chipsatztreiber dabei

Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr, kenne mich mit via net so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: und tu dir selbst nen gefallen und wirf den driver magician weg


----------



## dIch (17. November 2008)

Hilft alles nichts. Ich glaube mal ich frage lieber im Support Team von VIA nach


----------



## Azuriel (18. November 2008)

dIch schrieb:


> Hilft alles nichts. Ich glaube mal ich frage lieber im Support Team von VIA nach


schade, hätte schwören können dass es der 4in1 treiber wär ..


----------



## dIch (18. November 2008)

Ohh Mann -.- da frag ich in Ami Foren nach und was bekommt man für Antworten?

"The CPU, the graphics cards and the amount of system RAM all is the problem.

WoW will not run on either and old Radion 9600 or an FX 5500. Your CPU is barely fast enough, and you need to add 1Gb more RAM, if you want the game to run well. Chris."

Meine Antwort:

"Please dont write unqualified post.
1) ICY Tower doesnt run, and it should run with a 256mb Graphic Card
2) World of Warcraft, CSS, COD and many Games more worked before i formated my Harddrive."

Amis haben keine Ahnung... bei denen müsst ihr es garnicht versuchen. Das werden Naps wie Chris Mods.
Aber die Amis müssen es ja wissen. Man braucht natürlich 512mb Karte um ICY Tower zu rocken. Wuhu USA FTW 

I <3 Idiotie


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2008)

Naja - dass WoW nicht gut laufen wird ist ja wahr, aber ueberhaupt laufen wird es damit schon. Meine bessere Haelfte hat bis vor kurzem auch noch auf einem vergleichbaren Rechner gespielt und letztes Jahr (bevor ich mir einen anstaendigen Rechner geleistet habe) haben wir sogar zum Teil noch auf 'nem Laptop gezockt, der so garnicht fuers Spielen ausgelegt war. Nicht schoen - aber ging...

Und die "Mindestvoraussetzungen fuer WoW sind ja nun wirklich sehr human:


> *  Betriebssystem: Windows® XP (Servicepack 3)/ Vista (Servicepack 1)
> * Prozessor: Intel Pentium® IV 1,3 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1500+
> * Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB RAM (1 GB für Vista)
> * Graphikkarte: 3D Graphikprozessor mit Hardware Transform and Lighting mit 32 MB VRAM (wie zum Beispiel die ATI Radeon 7200 oder NVIDIA GeForce 2 oder besser)
> ...



Wobei man damit (meiner Meinung nach) keinen Spass haben wird...


----------



## Azuriel (19. November 2008)

dIch schrieb:


> ..."Please dont write unqualified post...



geil, made my day ^^ fehlt nur noch "can i has cheezburger?" 
nichts für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

